# Campsites near major routes.



## Zebedee

I posted this earlier in a different thread, but have been asked to post it more prominently since it may be very useful to members.

Click on the flags at the bottom of the page to select the European country of choice.

 >> See here <<

Hope it helps. 

Dave


----------



## bognormike

excellent, Zeb, wouldn't you know it was put together by the dutch!!


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Zeb...this is one of the most useful sites I've seen in a long time- almost as good as MHF in fact.

G


----------



## Chausson

Thanks Zeb good bit of kit that very useful.

Ron


----------



## Zebedee

Glad folk are finding it useful, so I'll make it a sticky.   

Dave


----------



## dora

Thank you so much, thats the most useful info I've seen for ages. Just saved on my portable hard drive for when house is sold and we're off travelling.


----------



## peedee

Well worth a sticky, thanks Zeb.

peedee


----------



## eddied

*Sites near major routes*

 Ciao Zeb, and thank you very much for a most useful link.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee

I'll give this another uplift since a number of folk think it's pretty good.

Dave


----------



## autostratus

Zebedee said:


> I'll give this another uplift since a number of folk think it's pretty good.
> 
> Dave


Perhaps we should give this a regular boost too.

Useful and informative Continental websites 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368

I always thought it deserved higher visibility than just lurking in a forum. Well, I would woudn't I? :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

I'd start a new thread for this one Gillian.

What a useful collection of URLs.    

Dave


----------

